# My Blue, so far



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

Then I had the chrome trim and the bowtie painted body color


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

Then I slightly tinted the Technostalgia lights, they were a little too bright red for my taste. I do love watching people in my rear view in traffic when they see them light up.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Nice, I like the color matched!


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

First I like the blue out of the bowtie and chrome and rims look sweet with the blue!

How did you tint your tailights?


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

When I was working in Bradenton I found a tint shop there that did spray tint. I don't know the product that was used, but he did a good job


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Different but nice! I love that color of blue also.


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

Installed the foglights and sprayed the trim blue


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

New Headlights, and part of a finger


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

No More Chrome!!






and the full front end


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Why don't you just paint everything blue while your at it? LOL!


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

evo77 said:


> Why don't you just paint everything blue while your at it? LOL!


I thought I was. Lol


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

very unique looking, looks great though!


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

DKovac12 said:


> very unique looking, looks great though!


Thank you, that's exactly what I was going for. Something uniquely mine.


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Looks good, nice color !!


----------



## smithdrummer95 (Jan 16, 2013)

Those headlights look dope! Just curious as to the light output. I've heard that pre-assembled housings sometimes lack when it comes to brightness. Is this true?


phugoff said:


> New Headlights, and part of a finger
> View attachment 166282
> View attachment 166290


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

smithdrummer95 said:


> Those headlights look dope! Just curious as to the light output. I've heard that pre-assembled housings sometimes lack when it comes to brightness. Is this true?


With how crazy work has been lately I haven't had a chance to adjust them correctly. Though they are brighter than the stock lights


----------



## Stozice15 (Jan 15, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

New radio and more blue!!


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Looks good!

I'm *Blue* da ba dee da ba daa


----------

